# NEED A NEW RADIO



## Thanatos (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah its me again. i am needing a factory radio. i have the bose stereo and am in need of a head unit. i am wanting to stay with the stock clarion unit. it has the cd on top and the tape on the bottom. does anybody have one they will sell.


----------

